# what do u call this? Thanks



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

fancy plywood, wood veneer or something else?

pls tell me what do u guy call it in english! and which country u r! THANKS!


----------



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

hhqnz04 said:


> fancy plywood, wood veneer or something else?
> 
> pls tell me what do u guy call it in english! and which country u r! THANKS!


Looks like a sample pallette of hardwood veneers, Don't know that is the answer that you were looking for, but the picture is small and rather vague. It also maybe called a stack of various *hardwood plywood*, but I really can't judge the size of the sheets and composition with nothing else in the picture for scale.

I'm answering from the United States of America.


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

Structure:
3mm basal board + 0.20mm nature wood veneer

in china we usually name it as "fancy plywood"


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

_Maybe it's Luann_? Answering from USA, Luann is a thin plywood usually around 1/4" thick, nominally, you will find that the thickness varies, sometimes its listed by mm, (rather than just 1/4"), with more exact dimensions. It is typically covered with a veneer of mahogany and generally used as an under layment for flooring.


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jack Wilson said:


> _Maybe it's Luann_? Answering from USA, Luann is a thin plywood usually around 1/4" thick, nominally, you will find that the thickness varies, sometimes its listed by mm, (rather than just 1/4"), with more exact dimensions. It is typically covered with a veneer of mahogany and generally used as an under layment for flooring.


I am not sure if u r right?

google "Luann", but it shows some persons. 

don't know reason.

Thanks all the same!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Spelled L-U-A-N.


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Spelled L-U-A-N.


Thanks very much! still confused ^^

-----------------
Huahai wood industry -- Chinese Premium manufacturer of plywood, blockboard, film face board, MDF, HPL and other building materials, with high quality and competitive price!
Any questions, pls feel free to contact me!

Contact: Howard Wang 
URL: Howard Wang | Facebook
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

